# 18th century harpsicord player that r outsider, obscur & almost forgot worth a lisen?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*18th century harpsicord player that r outsider, obscur & almost forgot worth a lisen?*

Im looking for less prolific less notorious, more odd more bizzare harpsicord player of early 18 century- to mid 18th(1750).I heard of someone name* Corelli *his he a most, what about other classical composer of italy, france, germany.

That crafted forgotten gems, well almost, impressed me, something on naxos easy to get.Im starting to really get into J.s Bach these days...bought the naxos offering of one of his organ book, and i allready had an album of deutsch grammophone by Karl Richter great performer (this ain't no secret).

I climb the stair toward era in no particular order in classical i have phase now it will be harpiscord of early 18th century.

Any exemple of serrialism or oddity during this era, un-orthodox harpiscord player and remenber deprofundis is a man of taste and like wierd odd paradoxal music may i says daring and adventureous or experimental, dissonant yet beautifull.

Thanks for reading :tiphat:

p.s i confessed i was a bit narrowminded of baroque but Wiess and Bach(J.S), Pancrace-Royer shown me i should investigated this era for now, when i have cash.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I found this composer Thomas Roseingrave(1691-1766)a few years ago, he wrote interesting harpsichord suites and some organi music, but very sadly, his music is largely ignored. There is one old CD of his suites played by Paul Nicolson on Kirkman harpsichord, nice sounding instrument and nice music too. My copy is an highly oxydized(with eaten holes inside) second-hand, therefore it went to the recycle bin 2 years ago even before I got a desk top speaker to listen from computer. This issue is very rare, and difficult to get for now, I am looking for a new recording or a re-issue.

Thomas Roseingrave: Keyboard Music, The English Orpheus, Vol. 91993


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Im looking for less prolific less notorious, more odd more bizzare harpsicord player of early 18 century- to mid 18th(1750).


Like this?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Maybe Azzolino Bernardino della Ciaja can meet deprofundis' wishes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2017)

*Picchi*

Have fun with this one


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Although most of Carlos De Seixas' keyboard music was lost in the Lisbon earthquake, enough remains (around 100 pieces) to give us a clear idea of the composer's remarkable gifts and distinctive style. Scarlatti taught and admired the young Carlos, who eventually replaced him as Chapel Master and harpsichord teacher at Lisbon's royal court. According to a contemporary report, upon first witnessing Seixas' playing, Scarlatti told the youth that he ought to teach him, Scarlatti, rather than the other way around, as the Portuguese monarch had commanded the Italian master.


----------

